# Blue Spruce Question



## jemclimber (Aug 16, 2005)

I just had to remove a blue spruce for a customer who was very unhappy that the tree died. He said its branches browned one by one very quickly, approximately a years time. When I looked at it all but 4 or 5 branched were dead. This tree was ~18" DBH and about 45' tall. Without looking very closely I'm guessing it was 40 to 50 years old. 

The problem is he has a blue spruce very close to the one removed which is showing the same signs. I looked closely and could not find any insect problem. I assumed the die back was being caused either chemically or mechanically since there was an addition put on his house. He told me the addition was put there 9 years ago so I didn't think that was the problem. The only thing I could think of was a girdled root, but thought it was unlikely for 2 trees to start dieing to have that same problem at a very similar time frame. He has a bunch of other blue spruces that are very close and much younger that all seem to be healthy.
I told him he should consult a CA and let me know what he says. He tells me that a CA from Davey Tree told him his first tree probably died from old age and the die back spread through the tree, (I don't believe this) and that his other tree should have the dead branches removed to help control the dieback from spreading. He also said that the CA injected the ground with something, but I haven't seen his bill yet to see whether is was fertilizer or what. 
He also told me the CA told him he should have all the branches showing dieback and the branches/needles from the inner part of the spruce removed. I told him I would give it my best shot but that seems like an extremely difficult job. I'm sure many of you know how tight blue spruce grows. I feel a little stupid but I thought the nature of the tight growth on spruce trees causes all the inner growth to die because of lack of light. I have never seen or heard of someone trying to remove the dead inner growth on a blue spruce. Mother Nature seems to do a good job in that department.

Second hand info isn't always relayed very good, and I'm not even sure of the credentials of the arborist. He also told me the other guy said he doesn't often recommend topping but because it has a slight lean toward his house that he might want to consider topping this tree. I told the customer if he wants it topped to call someone else as I don't offer that service/punishment. I told him if he is that concerned he should guy it which don't think is necesary because the prevailing wind would not push it on his house. 

I hope this doesn't sound stupid or sound like I'm bad mouthing this guy, but any help in assessing this would be appreciated. I don't want to see him loose this other tree. 

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Stump Man (Aug 16, 2005)

Many years ago I looked at a blue spruce that sounds like the one you took down. I beleive it was call fire blight. Lower branches started turning brown. Look at brown branches and see if you find any places that there is a lot of pitch. We removed all the branches that had spots of pitch on them ,fertilize the tree heavy. Plenty of water. Tree lasted quite some time. Make sure to cut out any branches that look infested as soon as you see them. It was some type of Fungus. Hope this helps you


----------



## Tree Wizard (Aug 16, 2005)

Stump Man - Perhaps you are thinking of Cytospera Canker. This is a branch and trunk fungal disease that is the major problem of Colorado spruce in our area. Drought stressed trees are particularly susceptible.

While Cytospera Canker can make a big Colorado spruce unpleasing to look at, I don't recall ever seeing one killed by the disease. Cytospera generally starts at the bottom of the crown and works its way up in a haphazard fashion. The recently dead and dying branches will have oozing cankers on them. When pruning them out, the pruning tools should be sterilized every few cuts to keep from moving the disease around. The pruning should also take place during dry weather.

Jem Climber - With no evidence of a massive bark beetle attack, I would suspect some kind of root rot when an 18" DBH Colorado spruce dies within a year.


----------



## jemclimber (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help I didn't see any oozing on the dead branches, but I will look again as I prune. It is starting low and working its way up haphazardly as you say. My initial thought was some sort of root decay or damage but I don't have anyway of assessing that. No fungus/mushrooms on the ground. Have you ever heard of escavation 8-9 years earlier taking that long to effect a tree this rapidly?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 17, 2005)

http://cecommerce.uwex.edu/pdfs/A2639.PDF

good call Mr. Wizard


----------



## jemclimber (Aug 17, 2005)

Much thanks for that link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tordon22 (Sep 1, 2005)

Check out Phytophthora Root Rot, but moreso Rhizosphaera Needle Cast along with another pathogen. If the symptoms match, spray the others with Daconil 2787 around late spring when new shoots are about 1.5" long. Do this a couple times at 3-4 week intervals.


----------

